# Water Heaters - Rheem Performance vs Performance Plus



## garya505 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have selected a contractor to replace my water heater and have a choice between the Rheem Performance and Performance Plus (extra cost).

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these two models, specifically with repect to the additional features and better specs of the Plus series.

The two models in contention are:
XG40T06EC36U1 Performance
XG40T09HE40UO Performance Plus


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I have not owned any of the WH's listed, but I had large Rheem units at work in a commercial setting to maintain...good WH's in my opinion. 

If I have my math correct here, for the $118.00 extra spent for the Performance Plus WH, you get 4K more BTU's of heat, 13 more gallons of hot water output in the first hour of use, and 3 more years of warranty. ..over the Performance unit. 

Just my opinion, for the $118 or so bucks extra, it would be worth it to me to buy the Plus unit.


----------



## DR P (Dec 16, 2017)

great minds think alike Greg

asked & answered?:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/need-new-water-heater-have-questions-609026/


----------



## garya505 (Oct 9, 2009)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> I have not owned any of the WH's listed, but I had large Rheem units at work in a commercial setting to maintain...good WH's in my opinion.
> 
> If I have my math correct here, for the $118.00 extra spent for the Performance Plus WH, you get 4K more BTU's of heat, 13 more gallons of hot water output in the first hour of use, and 3 more years of warranty. ..over the Performance unit.
> 
> Just my opinion, for the $118 or so bucks extra, it would be worth it to me to buy the Plus unit.


Excellent analysis and conclusion!


----------



## garya505 (Oct 9, 2009)

DR P said:


> great minds think alike Greg
> 
> asked & answered?:
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/need-new-water-heater-have-questions-609026/


Actually I started a new thread because that question was really about the question of the top-mounted TPR valve and drain requirements, and the specific units that I asked about there were the Rheem Professional Series with top-mounted TPR (which they tell me are not available). 

I am using a different contractor who is offering the Rheem Performance or Performance Plus. So, I figured - different question, new thread.


----------

